# Banana Chocolate Ravioli with Chocolate Rum Sauce



## mish (Jan 10, 2005)

Haven't tried this one yet, but it looked sooooo good, wanted to pass it along.

Banana Chocolate Ravioli with Chocolate Rum Sauce

2 bananas, cut into 1/4" chunks 
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1/4 cup graham cracker crumbs 
4 tbls pecans, finely chopped 
1/4 cup chocolate, chopped 
20 wonton wrappers 
1 egg, beaten
Canola or vegetable oil for frying
Powdered sugar, for garnish
Chocolate Rum Sauce (recipe follows)

Gently mix bananas, brown sugar, graham cracker crumbs, pecans and chocolate.

Fill wonton wrappers with 1 1/2 tsps of filling. Brush edges with egg and fold in half diagonally, sealing edges completely. Place on a parchment-lined baking sheet.

Heat oil to 350-375° F. Fry ravioli until golden, about 2 minutes. Transfer to a platter lined with paper towels. Sprinkle with powdered sugar and serve with Chocolate Rum Sauce (recipe follows). Makes 10 servings.

Chocolate Rum Sauce 
12 oz evaporated milk 
12 oz bittersweet chocolate, chopped 
1 tbl butter 
2 tbl rum

Heat milk and chocolate in a 2-quart saucepan over medium heat. When chocolate has melted, remove from heat and stir in butter and rum.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 10, 2005)

mish, you posted this one back in October, when I immediately added it to my DiscussCooking folder!  I haven't tried it yet either, but thanks for bringing it up again to remind me of all those goodies I have to try out this year.


----------



## mish (Jan 10, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> mish, you posted this one back in October, when I immediately added it to my DiscussCooking folder!  I haven't tried it yet either, but thanks for bringing it up again to remind me of all those goodies I have to try out this year.



Ohhhhhh Mudbug, so sorry.

I was going thru, updating/adding/deleting all my recipes for the new year.  Guess I forgot, but wanted to share again.  Thank you so much.  Like the combo of bananas chocolate & maybe some marshmallows --but that's a whole other recipe


----------



## mudbug (Jan 10, 2005)

no need to apologize - there's plenty of new members who will benefit from your "housecleaning"!


----------



## mish (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks mudbug.

Hey, anyone out there like me, disgarding/looking thru old recipes, adding/deleting reorganizing recipes for the New Year?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 10, 2005)

I know norgeskog is doing the same thing.  Scammed a couple of good poultry recipes from her.  Check out that topic and look for recent posts by her.


----------



## mish (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Mudbug.

I'm on my way


----------

